# old snowblower won't run given to me



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

Just joined the forum and have a coworker that gave me an old 1983 Dynamark X12 26" 8hp snow thrower that i want to get up and running before it snows again here in central ohio

This is what he told me that it would run but he had to run it rich to keep it running and then it got to the point where it would not run.

He could get it to run if he sprayed starting fluid in it but only for few seconds so he tried to rebuild carb with no luck so he bought a new carb that is on it now and he still cant get it to run gave it to me. he said it has spark and will fire up with starting fluid with the new carb but won't run with out it. has old gas in it with stabli in it.

First off I am an industrial maintenance manager been doing maintenance on big stuff all my life and working on my harleys so i know my way around tool box. 

So my thoughts are this.
1. Drain all the gas clean it out replace with fresh gas
2. Clean the bowl and jets and needle valves 
3. Put in new spark plug
4. fire it up see what happens.

Question anything on these machines that i may have missed in my initial thoughts.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats the same way i would do it. i would recommend splurging on an ngk br2lm, it sparks hotter, lasts longer, and will make the engine easier to start and run better


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

did you check the points/ condenser on that old bird. ALOHA from the unfrozen TUNDRA.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Does it have a fuel shutoff valve?
It helps to have that open. (you would be surprised at some folks lack of knowledge)

A kink in the fuel line or a collapsed line?
Is there a fuel filter on it?

I would just try new gas first and see what happens then go from there?


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Also do a compression test.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Ohioskully said:


> Just joined the forum and have a coworker that gave me an old 1983 Dynamark X12 26" 8hp snow thrower that i want to get up and running before it snows again here in central ohio
> 
> This is what he told me that it would run but he had to run it rich to keep it running and then it got to the point where it would not run.
> 
> ...


 Welcome to SBF!!!

on #2, get yourself a carb rebuild kit as well. I'm suspecting a bad bowl gasket, bowl nut gasket and/or intake gasket...plus what the other guys said


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THOSE GUYS know more than I do here ANYWAY.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone i will check all those items. Hoping to get started on it tomorrow after work ill keep you all posted on progress and for your advice. Just picked it up few min ago here are some pics of the old bird.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I would guess that the choke cable is working the choke properly?

The carb is new, I would just give her fresh gas and see what happens.
I wonder why he didn't try that? It is the easiest thing to do.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

he has another snowblower and was tired of messing with it i think and just wanted it out his way. Im going get new plug gas and see what it does then go from there new carb is on it old carb in box he gave me.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's also missing the carb shroud. 

I'm wondering if the carb was either not setup correctly, or someone tinkered with it


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

change the fuel line while you are doing maintenance, just like on the Harley the fuel line will go bad


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like a new gear box on the auger shaft? New gears?


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

Update: Its running. But needs some adjusting.

Ok so got home today flushed carb and gas tank and put in new plug and it fired right up but went wide open had to pull plug wire to get it shut off.

I tinkered some more and found the throttle control that links to the engine not sure what you call this was not right i tightened it up and was able to control the throttle better still don't have full range of full throttle fast and stop had to choke it out to stop it now.

I was able to get it to stay idling and have minimal throttle drive it around and throw about 3 ft path of snow. But i have to get the engine throttle control and actual throttle control right so i can have fast medium and stop or off. other than that it runs pretty good. 

Here are some pics of the linkage i am having issues with. and the little spot of snow i did lol.

Where it goes into the engine was way loose so it was doing nothing and on the next pic where it goes down side of engine to carb its rubbing on breather tube and the throttle at the handle and this piece are not working in together as they should to get full throttle and stop or shut off.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

Found this picture it looks like what i have on my carb set up and i know i need to do some adjustments between the main throttle control the carb and the wires going to the crankcase.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

so now that i have educated myself some i realize that the pcs that was loose is the governor ( Like said long time maintenance guy very little small engine knowledge but im learning quick)

So i will be working on getting the governor and the throttle working correctly together tomorrow. I don't think the guy before me messed with the set point on the governor itself i just think he has the linkages not right so the throttle and governor are not working right together initially it rev way high because it was way loose but once i got the fixed it runs just is not reving up when deep snow or when throttle is pushed to max so its not all moving together correctly.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like you're learning quickly.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

It's apparent that our machines came from the same place or share DNA somehow. Take a look at the panel








VS








Got to be stamped out at the same line.
I was going to say our carb setup is different, but now I'm wondering if I have ever had the carb cover off this particular machine. If need be I can open mine up and show you how mine is setup. Mine is an old craftsman driftbreaker. My choke however has a wire loop that you pull out (with detents). In other words, no knob.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, to say the least, it appears that the governor arm has been frankensteined together. The bolt that holds the arm to the mounting point, is a little unconventional, and might allow for it to become out of alignment. 

In this situation, you might want to find a scrap motor to scavenge parts and pieces from to make this one whole and operational. 

You are definitely on a short learning curve, but you are doing fine.


----------



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

Picked up a toro with basically the exact same story. I found that the float level was set too low on the new carb.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks guys no time tonight to work on but will be back on it this week now that i know its at least salvageable.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The governor arm got pushed down and needs to be bent upwards so the long part of the arm is level or at least horizontal. That is why the linkage is rubbing on the breather or intake manifold.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

On YouTube Doneyboy73 has a video on adjusting governor linkage for the Tecumseh


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

Grunt, great catch i straightened the arm and the throttle works much better. moving the governor arm like it should.

Test ran it some more and this was the results.

Low throttle purrs like a kitten,
Medium throttle revs up to little higher rpm and maintains good rpm sound
Full throttle revs up to higher rpm but will sit and surge from the higher rpm to little lower and back to the higher governor arm moving as it surges instead of holding the higher rpm.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Adjust the main mixture screw on the bottom of the bowl while it's running full rpm. take note of how much you turn it so you can back up to same spot if it makes it worse.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad to hear it is running much better, good job. 
As Pathfinder said, with the engine running full speed, turn the adjustment screw on the bottom of the carb a 1/4 turn at a time in or out until the engine runs smoothly. Wait a few seconds between each adjustment for the engine to stabilize.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks guys will give it a try tomorrow and see how it works out.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

It is not all that uncommon for the engine to hunt a little at full throttle with no load. The real test is what happens under a load.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Be careful of "full throttle." That engine should not run over 3600 rpm or you'll probably see a hole in the block very soon. The governor may not be adjusted correctly.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

AandPDan great point at full throttle it doesn't sound even close to 3600rpm id say its running well under and not over. I don't have a tach but from the sound im sure im ok as long as i don't go to much higher.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ohioskully said:


> AandPDan great point at full throttle it doesn't sound even close to 3600rpm id say its running well under and not over. I don't have a tach but from the sound im sure im ok as long as i don't go to much higher.


+1 on what AandPDan said. Having had it given to you, might I suggest to grab one of those 14 dollar mini tach/hr meter from Amazon so you can get everything set proper to around 3500 RPM without the danger of the over-rev and rod-through-the-block misfortune. You can leave it on the blower to monitor hrs usage afterwards or use it to set other engines. Just a thought.. Cheers!


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok going to head out and try to set this carb and governor today as we have 2 to 4 inch's in the forcast tomorrow. Don't have a tach but think i figured out a way to do it using my Fluke meter measuring Hz and multiplying from what i found on another website i will post back later hope to get it running good and get tire fixed so i can use it.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

what i found on another site for reading RPM if you only have a Digital multi meter. http://www.wheelhorseforum.com/topic/38679-how-to-measure-rpms-with-a-multimeter/


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey thats a cool idea using the Fluke.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok need some advice here, so i had it running great idling good and yes the fluke idea works. I did the sidewalk and it ran very well.

So i decided to follow the manual and flip the unit up on the auger to get to the adjustments for the drive wheels and hasn't ran since.

Initially it tried to start and then nothing i did find the kill wire laying agianst the frame moved that and it was flooded so i waited and no matter what cant get it to run, pulled the plug and from what i can tell im getting no spark plenty of fuel and cranks good but with plug laying on a wrench i see no spark.

Any ideas on what i should check because this thing was running great till i leaned it up and adjusted the neutral position and as far as i know the kill switch hit the frame?


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

by the way the fluke deal works sweet and i was running around 56 to 58 at full throttle x 60 is a nice 3450 to mid 3500 rpm.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Flipping it up might have flooded the engine. You can pull the spark plug out and pull it over a few times or just wait a bit for the gas to evaporate. Check the oil to make sure the whole gas tank didn't drain into the oil.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

didn't have much gas in the tank and levels look same could i have fouled the plug bad enough that i ruined it just curious? The kill wire would not have mattered as i just pulled the pull sting cover off and its not even hooked up so the part i had touching the frame was only going to the switch think im going run grab another plug i know it was flooded for sure no doubt about that.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

You can always check for spark, take the plug out and let it rest on the cylinder head so it makes contact. Pull the engine over fast and look for a spark.

Spinning it over with the plug out will help clear out the cylinder if it flooded too.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I've had problems starting mowers and snow blowers right after tipping them. It should be fine after a few minutes.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

got a new plug and i do have spark going let it sit overnight and see what happens in the morning. 

Like dbert said i know i have tipped mowers over to clean them and had to let them set a long time they were flooded out so bad. 

When it gets daylight ill check see what happens.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

DO NOT TRY TO CHECK FOR SPARK WITH THE PLUG SITTING ON TOP OF THE ENGINE NEAR THE PLUG HOLE IF THE ENGINE IS FLOODED. YOU MAY IGNITE THE PLUME OF GAS SQUIRTING OUT OF THE PLUG HOLE AND BURN YOURSELF BADLY!!!

Clear the unburnt fuel out of the engine by pulling it over with the spark plug out but do not create a spark near the plug hole. After you have cleared the gas from the engine check for spark.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok we are all up and running and sounds good.

So last night got new plug had spark for min then gone so let it set over night and went out this morning and nothing still.

Checked for spark no spark so im like screw this im pulling the flywheel good thing i did found the fly wheel key sheard off.

Quick trip to True Value and bought 3 keys put two in tool box came home put key in checked everything over looked good. While was in there went ahead and ran a kill switch wire and switch up to the main handle bar area.

Took it outside fired right up kill switch works good 
Pulled the flat tire put a tube in it and just went back out and tested everything. and everything works great still need to tweak the drive some between rev/Neutral and 1 thru 4 speeds but it works pretty darn good 

I have total of $30 bucks in it.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

can you link a vid from facebook on here ok going to try
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1013431718673023

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1013431718673023


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratulations! Nice, steady idle right there!


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks Classiccat i have learned alot from this forum and over the last week, and i can apply it to other items with small engines


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Sounds good.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's as steady as it comes. For the life of me, this is the first time that I have seen a sheared key in a snow blower. I've seen plenty lawn mowers with sheared keys, but not a snow blower. I would look things over to make sure that whatever event happened to cause it to shear, did not create carnage with something else.


----------



## Ohioskully (Jan 18, 2015)

I didn't see anything out of the ordinary it is a 30 plus year old snowblower

Well it worked great the drive had about 6inchs of snow and some drifts over 10inchs and it purred like a kitten this morning i did my drive and my neighbors this morning only took about 15min per drive, at 4:45am bet other neighbors loved that lol. Did both drives in about 1/2 hour and it threw snow great. and drive looked great when i got home gotta love it. 










neighbors drive is one you see off to the left


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, but they came out to a cleared drive... Good to hear that everything is intact.


----------

